# First painting of my Big Cat Pellet rifle..



## fivesolas (Jan 26, 2009)

Well GON,

I took the tips from the website here and painted my pellet rifle. I picked up camo pain from Dick's. It's the H.S. brand and I am pleased with it. Time will tell on the durability, but here is what it looks like..


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Bruz (Jan 26, 2009)

Very Nice Job.

Robert


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 26, 2009)

nice looking


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 27, 2009)

What are you hunting?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 28, 2009)

Just don't lay it down in the woods.  You'll never find it again.


----------



## fivesolas (Jan 28, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> What are you hunting?



With a pellet rifle? Squirrels from my back deck...


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 6, 2009)

looks neat!


----------



## jvdeerhunter (Feb 7, 2009)

what sight you get the tips from?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 7, 2009)

you did awsome !!!  gonna tiger stripe me an sks soon !!!


----------

